# Which BF RDA do you choose?



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Hi peeps so been getting in some squonking and while on this Journey it has sometimes been overwhelming on which is the best RDA to choose for your type of vaping style and for your Mod.

There are alot of RDA these days that come out with a extra 510 pin already drilled out for a squonk mod and some are so happy with their existing RDA that they get them BF (bottom fed) for a squonk mod.

So i have created this thread for everyone to share their stories and opinions on what they think is a Great BF RDA and also please do share what you think is the worst bf RDA.

Please also share what Mod you run this RDA on and also the build that you use in the RDA.

Lets use a scoring system if possible as follows:

Flavour: x/10
Ease of build: x/10
Build quality: x/10

(Debates might spark as whats good for one but might not be good for the next person so lets please keep an open mind)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/17)

Divo, Hornet and Cyclone for MTL Tropical Ice.
Hadaly and Kryten for DL XXX.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Off the bat like i stated im still new to squonking and honestly i have only tried 1 bottom fed RDA on a non bf mod, that was a sxk oddis atty clone.

I used kanthal alien wire shots, a 2.4mm i.d and 4 wraps (single coil) vaping at 30watts
I have not tried authentic Oddis yet but this clone gives really good flavour.

It has restrictive lung hit packed with flavour.
The only issue i had was building on her was a bit tricky cause the clamp posts are real tight and didnt wanna open for me to put my coil in.

I had to remove the whole clamp and screw to put the coil in.

So scoring is as follows:

Sxk Oddis Atty Clone

Flavour: 8/10
Ease of build: 5/10
Build quailty: 6.5/10

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/2/17)

My favorites (i dl only)

Petri v2 converted flavour 9/10 ease to build 7/10 build quality 10/10

Hadaly flavour 8/10 ease to build 10/10 build quality 9/10

Note once I get a goon bf pin it will be 10s all round

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> My favorites (i dl only)
> 
> Petri v2 converted flavour 9/10 ease to build 7/10 build quality 10/10
> 
> ...



And what type of builds do you use in the Petri and Hadaly.


----------



## Christos (17/2/17)

Unfortunately there are so many vaping styles and preferences.

I like atty's based on a few things namely:
1. Flavour
2. Restricted lung hits/airflow configurarion
3. Temperature of the vape
4. Heat dissipation
5. Over squonk resilient
6. Minimal leaking after squonking
7. Ease of build

I think @Spydro hits the nail on the head when he says we are comparing apples to oranges.

That being said the cyclone with afc cap was perfect for me with most of those poit's listed above. I own 5 cyclones but none of them are in use as I'm using OL16's.

I prefer the airflow from the ol16s and also oversquonking is more difficult to get right. The overall options I can chose from are perfect.

To paraphrase @Spydro again, every flavour and every juice needs a custom build to get the most of what you want out and it takes time to play with builds etc until you are happy.

My recommendation is a single coil setup on a single 18650 mod or a microbuild dual coil like 26AWG 2.5mm ID Ni80 coming in at .4 to .5 ohms on something with a small chamber like a Ol16 or cyclone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> And what type of builds do you use in the Petri and Hadaly.


Petri - Ni80 6 wraps comes out at 0.32 ohms

Hadaly I use a pre built kanthal alien that comes out 0.45 ohms or I make my own 32 SS/38 ni80 clapton


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/2/17)

@Clouds4Days u asked abt the goon lp on the p67 thread...for me the fact that master RDA jedi kzor sold this kryten over goon lp says something plus if you get a goon lp you can use the bf pin on the goon 24

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (17/2/17)

Christos said:


> *Unfortunately there are so many vaping styles and preferences.*
> 
> I like atty's based on a few things namely:
> 1. Flavour
> ...



Truer words cannot be spoken than your first sentence @Christos. We are ALL unto our own personal style and preferences to get our own "best" personal vapes.

Since I am a long DLH flavor chaser vaper that likes intense flavors, substantial air but not a hot vape, don't use nicotine in my DIY's... what I like best will differ from what most folks like.

For example I love my 2013 Cyclones because they are drilled out for my DLH's and give exceptional flavor. Same with the 4 O-16's, but their draw wide open is restrictive for my style. All the Chalice's I have are way more restrictive, so I had to slip stream their DT's to use them at all. Love the Nuppin's, now the Hadaly's and Kryten's. On the other end some atty's have way too much air and poor fluid dynamics that compromises the flavor that is my main goal in vaping. 

Learning how to get what you want with each different juice in each different atty gets way easier over time to the point that I can guess very close with any of my DIY's in first builds in new to me atty's. The good news is that learning curve gets easier over time, but you have to learn it yourself by doing it yourself to get your own best personal vapes. In part why I don't use the build recommendations or recipes of others, and I don't recommend builds or recipes to other folks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (17/2/17)

Was using the Cyclone for quite some time , and it's still a great little atty but the OL16 has it trumped on flavour as has the Hadaly.
I'm not going into the whole debate again about clones vs authentic so Trolls can go back to their bridges  


Depending on your vape style see below : 

*RM2 (MTL)* - this is still the yardstick for me 
Flavour: 10/10
Ease of build: 9/10
Build quality: 10/10

*Cyclone with AFC* (RLH/MTL)
Flavour: 8/10
Ease of build: 9/10
Build quality: 10/10

Now some might frown upon this , but I have a few clones..... 

*SXK Hadaly Clone* (RLH) (best clone out there) 
Flavour: 10/10
Ease of build: 10/10
Build quality: 7/10 (VERY stiff topcap , swapping o-rings fixes it , very sharp edges)

*OL16 Clone (RLH)*
Flavour: 10/10
Ease of build: 7/10 (screws are USELESS , battling on dual coil builds)
Build quality: 7/10 (also very tight on the topcap) 

*Velocity Style V3* (DL)
Flavour: 7/10
Ease of build: 9/10
Build quality: 7/10 (again screws are k@k , rest is sub par)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (17/2/17)

Spydro said:


> Truer words cannot be spoken than your first sentence @Christos. We are ALL unto our own personal style and preferences to get our own "best" personal vapes.
> 
> Since I am a long DLH flavor chaser vaper that likes intense flavors, substantial air but not a hot vape, don't use nicotine in my DIY's... what I like best will differ from what most folks like.
> 
> ...



Very insightful.

Let me rather then say my build recommendations are focused more on battery safety than personal preference.


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

I know diffrent build work for diffrent juice etc and there are many variations which come into play... But this thread is purely to see which bf RDA people rate over other bf RDA.

Basically to assist someone new and also someone looking for a new bf RDA.
These inputs basically serves as a "mini review" , after all everyone reads and watches reviews before any purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/17)

If I had to pick one it would be the RM2.
Stock,its a great MTL atty,experiment by drilling it out and change it entirely.
Theres zero issues with o rings and leaks given that the top cap screws on.The deck is ceramic and shaped so that it drains quickly and properly,leaving no juice floating around.
Its not expensive and it keeps on working.


----------



## shabbar (17/2/17)

Goon 22 with bf pin 

Flavour: 10/10
Ease of build: 10/10
Build quality: 10/10

got a 7 wrap alien wire build in the goon running at 55w on my Therion BF and its chucking


----------



## shabbar (17/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> If I had to pick one it would be the RM2.
> Stock,its a great MTL atty,experiment by drilling it out and change it entirely.
> Theres zero issues with o rings and leaks given that the top cap screws on.The deck is ceramic and shaped so that it drains quickly and properly,leaving no juice floating around.
> Its not expensive and it keeps on working.



i have a stock Rm2 laying around dont use it much as its a MTL atty. what size should i drill the airhole for lung hits ?


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/17)

shabbar said:


> i have a stock Rm2 laying around dont use it much as its a MTL atty. what size should i drill the airhole for lung hits ?



My favourite has the stock air hole and opposite that I have drilled a 3mm hole.
I made a stupid mistake when I did it,not noticing that the cap already had two holes and TBH I should have drilled out the one sitting nearest the coil! I have tried putting an o ring around the threads to sort this out but its just fine with the larger hole sitting on the other 'side' of the atty.
If I was you I'd try just enlarging the existing hole to maybe 2mm and work up from there until you get what you like.


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

The worst RDA i have ever owned (it was not a bf rda though) is the infinite clt v4.
What a piece of crap, it leaked no matter what you did.




Flavour: 6/10
Ease of build: 9/10
Build quality: 2/10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (17/2/17)

Hey @Clouds4Days, is this for your leprechaun?(i Could be mistaken, i believe you are getting one on your bday?) Iv been playing with 24 and 26 gauge ni80 in the hadaly . 6 wrap parallel 26 3.5id was a little cool, then removed a wrap and was running a little hot (should be great if Claptoned, will try soon) settled for a 5.5 wrap, seems to be the sweet spot


Good luck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Hey @Clouds4Days, is this for your leprechaun?(i Could be mistaken, i believe you are getting one on your bday?) Iv been playing with 24 and 26 gauge ni80 in the hadaly . 6 wrap parallel 26 3.5id was a little cool, then removed a wrap and was running a little hot (should be great if Claptoned, will try soon) settled for a 5.5 wrap, seems to be the sweet spot
> View attachment 85255
> 
> Good luck



Hey bud, the Leprechaun is sorted shes gonna get a Hadaly ontop of her (yip for my b-day)
But now im looking for something to sit ontop of a Reo 
I havent even recieved one mod yet and already got another on the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud, the Leprechaun is sorted shes gonna get a Hadaly ontop of her (yip for my b-day)
> But now im looking for something to sit ontop of a Reo
> I havent even recieved one mod yet and already got another on the way



OL16 FTW .....


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Daniel said:


> OL16 FTW .....



Im torn between ol16 , ss petri or goon 22


----------



## Spydro (17/2/17)

Christos said:


> Very insightful.
> 
> Let me rather then say my build recommendations are focused more on battery safety than personal preference.



All of my builds are also based on battery safety AND for the best flavor together. I only use the best batts available, but I don't push them above a reasonably wide safety margin of their true CDR.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## shabbar (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im torn between ol16 , ss petri or goon 22



Goon all day , everyday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

shabbar said:


> Goon all day , everyday



My favourite RDA of all time is the Goon 24 so i guess it would make more sense to get a goon 22.


----------



## Petrus (17/2/17)

From the day I started squonking, I searched for the perfect BF Atty:

This is in my collection and all authentic and based on my findings:

1. OL16

Flavour: 8/10
Ease of Build: 7/10
Build quality: 9/10

2. Radius

Flavour: 7/10
Ease of Build: 8/10
Build quality: 9/10

3. Cyclone

Flavour: 7/10
Ease of Build: 8/10
Build quality 6/10

4. Thump

Flavour: 8/10
Ease of Build: 8/10
Build quality: 8/10

5. Hadaly

Flavour: 8/10
Ease of Build: 8/10
Build quality: 8/10

6. Odis (O-Atty)

Flavour: 9/10
Ease of Build: 6/10
Build quality: 8/10

7. Snapdragon V1.5 (Snappy)

Flavour: 10/10
Ease of Build: 7/10
Build quality: 10/10

8. Reomizer 2 (RM2)

Flavour: 9/10
Ease of Build: 9/10
Build quality: 9/10

9. Nuppin V2

Flavour: 9/10
Ease of Build: 6/10
Build quality: 8/10

My conclusion: The Snappy won hands down. For a 22mm atty and English craftsmanship, the best. The RM2 is a great contender if you prefer MTL, but not my nice place to vape.

The OL16 is a true workhorse, no oversquonking issues and in daily use.

I hope you guys find this helpfull.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (17/2/17)

My worst atty.....A OL16 clone, infact 2 . Maybe my bad luck, they shorted out on one of the posts, touching the top of the deck. Lesson in life, buy authentic. Nuke them both, just kept the O rings and grub screws.


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

@Petrus how is the airflow on the snapdragon v1.5 ?


----------



## Petrus (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Petrus how is the airflow on the snapdragon v1.5 ?


@Clouds4Days , Insane, you have a lot off options. I prefer dual coils , 0.2-0.3 ohms and airflow open. Now loss in flavour, just and awesome vape.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Petrus said:


> @Clouds4Days , Insane, you have a lot off options. I prefer dual coils , 0.2-0.3 ohms and airflow open. Now loss in flavour, just and awesome vape.



Any idea how long royal international mail from uk takes @Petrus ?


----------



## Petrus (17/2/17)

I order from www.vapetime.co.uk Pop a mail and ask if they can rather use a courier. Much better and safer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Petrus said:


> I order from www.vapetime.co.uk Pop a mail and ask if they can rather use a courier. Much better and safer.



Thats the site i was actualy on 
How does the rda look on a P67 @Petrus ?


----------



## Petrus (17/2/17)

The Snapdragon @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (17/2/17)

This is it @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (17/2/17)

No.1 MTL (and restricted DL) - authentic NardDa
No.2 MTL - RM2 (always been no.1 until I recently got an authentic 2'nd hand NardDa by fluke)
No.3 Restricted DL - Authentic Hadaly (I prefer MTL, but this RDA is slowly changing my set-in-stone vape style)
No.4 MTL - authentic Challice III (once you've got the internal airflow right)

PS: All of the above are for serious flavor- and not for cloud chasing, and easy to build on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Petrus said:


> This is it @Clouds4Days
> View attachment 85316
> View attachment 85315



That looks amazing @Petrus . does the snappy live on that P67?


----------



## Petrus (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> That looks amazing @Petrus . does the snappy live on that P67?


It used to be it's place, replaced it with a Hadaly, but she will go home over the weekend


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Petrus said:


> It used to be it's place, replaced it with a Hadaly, but she will go home over the weekend



Shame on you @Petrus how can you kick Snappy out her home 
The build quailty of the snappy looks amazing in the review i just watched.

Is she finicky in the way you have to place coils to get a good vape from her @Petrus ?


----------



## Petrus (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Shame on you @Petrus how can you kick Snappy out her home
> The build quailty of the snappy looks amazing in the review i just watched.
> 
> Is she finicky in the way you have to place coils to get a good vape from her @Petrus ?


Not at all.


----------



## DoubleD (17/2/17)

Ive only been looking for small chamber attys because I have set this notion in my head that, small domed chambers is where my sweet spot is at, plus I get to use 'KISS' coils which gives me plenty of battery life and loads of headroom in the battery safety department.

I've settled on the O16s because apart from the flavor i was after, it has the best build quality and design that fits my needs\wants. I'm content  

I'm only mentioning the attys that had exceptional flavor (to me ) and why I stopped using them 

*Rm2* - brass, too soft for an ogre like myself

*Nuppin V1* - literally the smoothest atty I've ever used, in fact too smooth for me. outstanding really, if thats your thing. 'Why' we didn't 'gel' was simply those stupid small hex screws, plus its not the easiest deck to build on.

*Cyclone/Hornet* - The one I tried, which luckily had the phillips head screws and not the same stupid small hex screws like the nuppin (you get both). Love the 2 post design, hate the lazy center post approach lol

*Atomic* - The atomic was the doorway to dripper heaven for me and will always be loved. No negativity shall be stated 






Can't for the life of me remember why I was typing this out  okay bye

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

DoubleD said:


> Ive only been looking for small chamber attys because I have set this notion in my head that, small domed chambers is where my sweet spot is at, plus I get to use 'KISS' coils which gives me plenty of battery life and loads of headroom in the battery safety department.
> 
> I've settled on the O16s because apart from the flavor i was after, it has the best build quality and design that fits my needs\wants. I'm content
> 
> ...



Have you ever tried the snapdragon @DoubleD ?
Im just trying to figure out why its not so popular if its so highly rated?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/2/17)

for me its hadaly far above everything else... nice restrictive lung hit... and the flavour is simply insane.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DoubleD (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Have you ever tried the snapdragon @DoubleD ?
> Im just trying to figure out why its not so popular if its so highly rated?



I would if i didnt love the Reo grand so much, sadly the sheer size of the snappy is what puts me off. I'm still planning on getting one but wont be used for sqounking. Hadaly, O-atty and Goon are also on my list for drippers.


----------



## Tai (17/2/17)

Apart from the snapdragon, ive owned all of the above. Honorable mention has to go to the 22mm Goon if you prefer dual coil. Otherwise

Hadaly, Hadaly, Hadaly, Hadaly.... i could go on, but i dont like drinking warm beer

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (17/2/17)

Great thread @Clouds4Days 

I have not experimented with a wode variety of BF atties like some of you have, but I will add my comments nevertheless.

First, my vaping style. I like a crisp vape, hence i generally like using thinner wire with smaller IDs. I also dont vape at very high power, so my ohmages are not very low.

I also agree that the type of juice and type of vape plays a big role in the decision of th best setup.

So far, 

My best MTL for strong tobaccoes is the *RM2* with a 29g Kanthal paracoil, 5 double wraps around 1.6mm ID. This leads to about 0.45 ohms, meaning each coil is effectively 0.9 ohms. The RM2 gives me such a great vape on a great tobacco with the stock airhole that I havent tried much else. I have a cyclone but prefer the RM2 because I find it easier to use and I like the ceramic "white coloured" deck because I can see the (typically) dark juice when I squonk.

For restricted lung hits on fruity menthols, I love the *Nuppin* and the *OL16* (more recent). Dual coils. 28g Kanthal. Around 0.5 ohms. I think the Nuppin produces a beautiful smooth flavour. I still have more experimentation to do on the OL16 but my first few builds have been super.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Silver said:


> Great thread @Clouds4Days
> 
> I have not experimented with a wode variety of BF atties like some of you have, but I will add my comments nevertheless.
> 
> ...



I must say @Silver this thread has opened up a whole lot of doors for me and has made me even more cofused then ever 

Im surprised not alot of people rate the petri v2 as a great RDA , at one stage they were so popular but have not heard one mention (could it be the hype is over?)

So far from what ive seen Best rated RDA are:

Hadaly
Ol16
Goon 22

Then there is the snappy which most, well 99% of members it seems havent tried but @Petrus rated it very high and reviewers love it so is it one of those hidden gems lying there ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/17)

The thing is @Clouds4Days what works best for you may not be what works best for others.

I thought for quite a long time that extensive research reading what others said about a particular atty and aggregating all the comments would allow me to zone in on the perfect atty for me.

But it hasnt always worked out like that at all. Sometimes I find that I like something so much that i cannot believe how others dont like it as much. There are of course the items that many like - and i have been lucky with some of those. But its certainly surprised me many times which ends up being which.

I am pretty sure you know this already but am just emphasising it.

I suspect you will be getting a few atties and seeing which of them works best for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/2/17)

Silver said:


> The thing is @Clouds4Days what works best for you may not be what works best for others.
> 
> I thought for quite a long time that extensive research reading what others said about a particular atty and aggregating all the comments would allow me to zone in on the perfect atty for me.
> 
> ...




Yup some atties that are really popular are just plain crap for some people ( i know, i'm one of them)


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Silver said:


> The thing is @Clouds4Days what works best for you may not be what works best for others.
> 
> I thought for quite a long time that extensive research reading what others said about a particular atty and aggregating all the comments would allow me to zone in on the perfect atty for me.
> 
> ...



Yip i am more than likely going to do that.
I have my add up to try find a goon 22 already. I figured since i love the goon 24 so much its worth giving the 22 a shot.

And im comtemplating maybe to try that snappy out and moving forward from there.

But i have made up my mind i definatly want something 22mm or smaller. I feel anything bigger than 22 is just a waiste on a single 18650 mech squonk mod.

Unless you planning on doing big fancy builds and replacing the battery every hour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yip i am more than likely going to do that.
> I have my add up to try find a goon 22 already. I figured since i love the goon 24 so much its worth giving the 22 a shot.
> 
> And im comtemplating maybe to try that snappy out and moving forward from there.
> ...


This might be trivial but I have gotten a "feel" for battery life vs ml used. 
E.g on a 8.5ml bottle and a .4 or .5 ohm build I change the battery every 4ml or halfway. Batteries are around 3.8 to 3.7v.
On a .6 ohm build I can go to about 6ml etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Christos said:


> This might be trivial but I have gotten a "feel" for battery life vs ml used.
> E.g on a 8.5ml bottle and a .4 or .5 ohm build I change the battery every 4ml or halfway. Batteries are around 3.8 to 3.7v.
> On a .6 ohm build I can go to about 6ml etc.



Is it not bad for battery life if you charge your batteries when they are only drained to that sort of voltage @Christos ?

On my tubes i usualy run them till they are around 3.3v/3.4v


----------



## johan (17/2/17)

For those that want to try the fakes before they buy the authentics, here's a link of everything Bottom Fed on one page from SlowTech (scroll down down for BF RDA's): https://www.fasttech.com/forums/vapers/t/2267301/squonking-at-fasttech/1

PS: if the fake turns out good, the authentic will be 100% better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flava (17/2/17)

I haven't tried many but I really enjoy the following:
1. OL16 (sits perfect on reo)
Flavour: 9/10
Ease of Build: 8/10
Build quality: 10/10 (consistently great, I have 3 authentic now)

2. Hadaly (overhang! - wasn't having as much joy on single cell mech, probably the builds i tried, but on regulated squonker it's awesome)
Flavour: 8/10
Ease of Build: 8/10
Build quality: 8/10

3. Cyclone (with AFC cap, also perfect on reo)
Flavour: 8/10
Ease of Build: 7/10
Build quality: 8/10

DL dual coil between 0.3 and 0.45 ohms is my happy place on the reo grand and leprechaun.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Flava said:


> I haven't tried many but I really enjoy the following:
> 1. OL16 (sits perfect on reo)
> Flavour: 9/10
> Ease of Build: 8/10
> ...



So i take it your favourite rda to use is the ol16 bud ? What sort of builds do you use on the ol16? I know there is a ol16 thread but just wanna know whats your happy place bud ?


----------



## Christos (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Is it not bad for battery life if you charge your batteries when they are only drained to that sort of voltage @Christos ?
> 
> On my tubes i usualy run them till they are around 3.3v/3.4v


Less drain means less recharge. Equates to longer life Span in my mind. 

You can feel the vape starts to become weak after about 3.8 to 3.6 V.


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Christos said:


> Less drain means less recharge. Equates to longer life Span in my mind.
> 
> You can feel the vape starts to become weak after about 3.8 to 3.6 V.



I think there are alot of myths pertaining batteries.
Ive also heard never discharge a 18650 past 3.2 v


----------



## Flava (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> So i take it your favourite rda to use is the ol16 bud ? What sort of builds do you use on the ol16? I know there is a ol16 thread but just wanna know whats your happy place bud ?


dual 26g ni80 (for most flavours), and 28g or 27g KA (for tobacco's), ID between 2 and 2.5mm. last night I fitted some of @SAVapeGear claptons to one OL16, and they are very nice too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I think there are alot of myths pertaining batteries.
> Ive also heard never discharge a 18650 past 3.2 v


I think the LG chocolates can go as far as 2.8v safely. 
I treat all my batteries like I treat my hundreds of LiPo batteries. 
I've got batteries that are 3 years old (18650) that are still in use because they are still performing optimally will very little sag.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Flava (17/2/17)

shabbar said:


> Goon all day , everyday



Did you get yours bf'd or did you get the bf pin? Would be keen to try with mine but like having the flexibility to change the pins out.


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/17)

@Petrus you managed to convince me and after watching and reading multiple reviews.... Snappy is on her way

Ive gone for normal shipping though £9 vs £40 was too much for me to stomach especialy after paying $55 shipping yesterday on the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (18/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Petrus you managed to convince me and after watching and reading multiple reviews.... Snappy is on her way
> 
> Ive gone for normal shipping though £9 vs £40 was too much for me to stomach especialy after paying $55 shipping yesterday on the Reo.


You won't regret it. This is one beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (18/2/17)

Am I the only one still rocking the Odin

Love this atty on the reo 

Easy to build. Can't use thick wire though

But then again you don't need to on a reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/17)

Riaz said:


> Am I the only one still rocking the Odin
> 
> Love this atty on the reo
> 
> ...



The Odin is the Oddis Atty aka (O-Atty) @Riaz ?

@Petrus still uses his and loves it, i have also gotten myself recently a sxk clone version of it.

And the clone version flavour wise is pretty good not the best ive tried but but still pretty good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (18/2/17)

Flava said:


> Did you get yours bf'd or did you get the bf pin? Would be keen to try with mine but like having the flexibility to change the pins out.



using an authentic 528 customs bf pin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/17)

shabbar said:


> using an authentic 528 customs bf pin



Did you order this from over the seas or buy it locally brother and is the bf pin for the goon 22 and 24 the same pin? 
It would be nice to grab one of these.


----------



## shabbar (18/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Did you order this from over the seas or buy it locally brother and is the bf pin for the goon 22 and 24 the same pin?
> It would be nice to grab one of these.




Its from a lp goon


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/17)

shabbar said:


> Its from a lp goon



Aaahhh ok cool and can it fit both the goon 22 and 24 bud ?


----------



## shabbar (18/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Aaahhh ok cool and can it fit both the goon 22 and 24 bud ?



I would assume so. You more then welcome to come and try mine out in your 24mm


----------



## KB_314 (18/2/17)

I've only tried a handful and they've been the more readily available atties - all good on the whole. My list:

1. OL16

Flavour: 9/10
Ease of Build: 7/10
Build quality: 9/10

2. Cyclone (2014)

Flavour: 8/10
Ease of Build: 6/10
Build quality 6/10

3. Hadaly

Flavour: 9/10
Ease of Build: 8/10
Build quality 8/10

4. Cyclone (2013)

Flavour: 8.5/10
Ease of Build: 6/10
Build quality 5/10

4. Cyclone with AFC (Cyclops)

Flavour: 7/10
Ease of Build: 6/10
Build quality 7/10

5. RM2

Flavour: 8/10
Ease of Build: 7/10
Build quality 8/10

6. Velocity V1 (Tobeco clone)

Flavour: 6/10
Ease of Build: 9/10
Build quality 6/10

I haven't tried a BF Petri, but if it performs anything like the normal RDA it would be right up there with the OL16:

1. Petri V2

Flavour: 9/10
Ease of Build: 7/10
Build quality 9/10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/17)

KB_314 said:


> I've only tried a handful and they've been the more readily available atties - all good on the whole. My list:
> 
> 1. OL16
> 
> ...



Nice RDA's there @KB_314 and of all those which are you planning to use on the P67 ?


----------



## KB_314 (18/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice RDA's there @KB_314 and of all those which are you planning to use on the P67 ?


I'd love to find a BF pin for the Petri (locally) - that would be first prize. But to begin with I'll be using my Hadaly (coming off a Halcyon) or possibly a 2013 Cyclone.
Have you decided what atty will grace your incoming p67?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/17)

KB_314 said:


> I'd love to find a BF pin for the Petri (locally) - that would be first prize. But to begin with I'll be using my Hadaly (coming off a Halcyon) or possibly a 2013 Cyclone.
> Have you decided what atty will grace your incoming p67?



Oohhh that will be nice a Petri on her will look amazing. Doesnt the Petri come with 2 510 pins ? Maybe you could bf one ?

Im so excited for this P67 more than any other Mod i have received in over a year so i needed something nice to sit ontop of her.
After reading @Petrus opinions and him rating the Snappy top of his list the googling of reviews commenced.

So i got a snapdragon v1.5 on the way from uk which im equally excited for now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314 (18/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Oohhh that will be nice a Petri on her will look amazing. Doesnt the Petri come with 2 510 pins ? Maybe you could bf one ?
> 
> Im so excited for this P67 more than any other Mod i have received in over a year so i needed something nice to sit ontop of her.
> After reading @Petrus opinions and him rating the Snappy top of his list the googling of reviews commenced.
> ...


The perfect combo - thats awesome man - Snappy is right at the top of my wishlist  and what better a mod than the p67! Looking forward to your pics and thoughts on the setup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

KB_314 said:


> The perfect combo - thats awesome man - Snappy is right at the top of my wishlist  and what better a mod than the p67! Looking forward to your pics and thoughts on the setup



Thanks i cant wait, i hope it doesn't take too long to arrive because i chose normal shipping via royal mail.


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

Now what about the Krytan ?
I have not heard anyone mention the Kryton in bf configuration even in normal confuguration could help folks.

Hi @KZOR can you share some light in the RDA you have purchased or tried that come with a BF PIN please, thanks m8 

We using a simple scoring method here as folows:

Flavour: x/10
Ease of build: x/10
Build Quility: x/10


----------



## Petrus (19/2/17)

@Clouds4Days, my concern about the Kryton is just after the first group buy on HESA I saw a lot for sale in the classifieds. For me I don't like any atty bigger than 22mm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

Petrus said:


> @Clouds4Days, my concern about the Kryton is just after the first group buy on HESA I saw a lot for sale in the classifieds. For me I don't like any atty bigger than 22mm.



I also saw that @Petrus alot of people expected more especially after the release of the Hadaly from Psyclone.

I havent seen or read up about much on the Kryton but from the little bits of the info i have picked up along the way it seems this product was left sitting between average and good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (19/2/17)

@Clouds4Days, did you order any assecories for your Snappy?


----------



## KZOR (19/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I have not heard anyone mention the Kryton in bf configuration


I did review the Kryton but did not have it long enough to test the BF pin. 
Problem is i have RDA's which are better so i wanted to sell it while it was still new.
Don't own a squonker atm but will definately test some of my BF RDA's when i find one appealing enough to fork some hard earned moola.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

Petrus said:


> @Clouds4Days, did you order any assecories for your Snappy?



They had no accesories @Petrus 
Is there any accesories worth getting @Petrus ?


----------



## Petrus (19/2/17)

@Clouds4Days here you go.


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

KZOR said:


> I did review the Kryton but did not have it long enough to test the BF pin.
> Problem is i have RDA's which are better so i wanted to sell it while it was still new.
> Don't own a squonker atm but will definately test some of my BF RDA's when i find one appealing enough to fork some hard earned moola.



But even your input with normal dripping please @KZOR , I know its dificult to rate especially cause you cant see how the RDA drains juice after squonking but it will give a good indication of what is good at there.


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

Petrus said:


> @Clouds4Days here you go.
> View attachment 85417
> View attachment 85418
> View attachment 85416



I wanted the cloud cap but vapetime didnt have any.
Is it worth getting the cloud cap @Petrus ? Cause im worried it might dilute and break away some of the flavour


----------



## Petrus (19/2/17)

@Clouds4Days,, I haven't got any, but I want all.


----------



## KZOR (19/2/17)

Normal dripping ratings.

*CSMNT*
Flavour: 10/10
Ease of Build: 10/10
Build quality 9/10 (just because of the shallow juice well)

*Apocalypse Gen2*
Flavour: 8.5/10
Ease of Build: 8/10
Build quality 10/10

*Goon LP*
Flavour: 9/10
Ease of Build: 8.5/10
Build quality 8/10

*Goon*
Flavour: 8.5/10
Ease of Build: 9/10
Build quality 9.5/10

I find them all to be about the same when it comes to thirst. CSMNT and Goon LP one has to drip more frequently because of the lack of depth in juice wells but the flavor makes up for that discomfort. I use around 20ml per day on each of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (19/2/17)

@Clouds4Days, this is my next atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

Petrus said:


> @Clouds4Days, this is my next atty.
> View attachment 85429



€155.00 
But can only imagine how good of a vape she will give.


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

@Petrus it seems these accessories for the snappy are difficult to find in stock. Ive only found 1 company that has in stock coral vapes (U.S company) and they dont ship to S.A

Ive asked VapeTime to let me know if they have stock or if they can get as they have not shipped my order yet.

The guys there are awesome, i been chatting to Paul and hes a real lekker person.

So i will keep you updated and let you know if they can arrange any accessories if you keen bud?


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Normal dripping ratings.
> 
> *CSMNT*
> Flavour: 10/10
> ...



@KZOR of all those RDA do any of them come with a BF configuration?


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @KZOR of all those RDA do any of them come with a BF configuration?


@Clouds4Days only the Goon LP and Goon (if you have the LP as they use the same pin)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Normal dripping ratings.
> 
> *CSMNT*
> Flavour: 10/10
> ...



My experience....the Goon LP works fantastic as a BF if you like warm flavour DL vapes...glad I took a chance and got it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Clouds4Days only the Goon LP and Goon (if you have the LP as they use the same pin)



This is strange... Why did they only release the LP with a squonk pin?

Maybe they can see a movement towards squonking?
That's the road im heading... Why you ask?

Well a dripper will always give you the best flavour you will ever get vs a tank/rda/rdta the only con with dripping is while you out and about it can be a mission.

Solution: Get a squonker and leave the tanks in the past.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (19/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> do any of them come with a BF configuration



Only the Goon LP

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> This is strange... Why did they only release the LP with a squonk pin?
> 
> Maybe they can see a movement towards squonking?
> That's the road im heading... Why you ask?
> ...



@Clouds4Days my view is that if you look at the design of the LP (shallow wells, low profile) I almost get the feeling it was designed for BF

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Clouds4Days my view is that if you look at the design of the LP (shallow wells, low profile) I almost get the feeling it was designed for BF



So basically from that it was a RDA desighned mostly to be used as squonk RDA but they give you a normal (not bf) 510 pin incase you dont have a squonker, just to keep options open?


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

Dont get me wrong i still love the routine of dripping my juice in my RDA but when im at work or at a braai its just too much hastle.

I will still do my daily dripping at night but soon im gonna be leaving the tanks at home too and bring the squonk on.


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> So basically from that it was a RDA desighned mostly to be used as squonk RDA but they give you a normal (not bf) 510 pin incase you dont have a squonker, just to keep options open?


Thats my view @Clouds4Days ... squonking is making a come back and moving towards high wattage devices...peeps see it as not being a niche anymore but a viable on the go dripping solution

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (19/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Petrus it seems these accessories for the snappy are difficult to find in stock. Ive only found 1 company that has in stock coral vapes (U.S company) and they dont ship to S.A
> 
> Ive asked VapeTime to let me know if they have stock or if they can get as they have not shipped my order yet.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know Paul very well, he is a great guy and there service is excellent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (19/2/17)

Where can I get my grubby paws on one of those goon lp's with the bf pin?


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

Riaz said:


> Where can I get my grubby paws on one of those goon lp's with the bf pin?



There are a few vendors that have at the moment throat punch, lung candy and sir vape are a few off the top of my head.


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/17)

What about the tsunami 24 peeps? Anyome have any experience using it in bf configuration?


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/17)

Reason i ask about the tsunami is because it is a more affordable alternative for someone wanting to get into squonking without blowing too much cash.

I have heard mixed reviews where it is said flavour is really good but there are problems of leaking because of it being bottom airflow.

But those chimneys stand really tall and i find myself thinking is it even possible to squonk so much that you flood the chimneys?


----------



## Christos (20/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Reason i ask about the tsunami is because it is a more affordable alternative for someone wanting to get into squonking without blowing too much cash.
> 
> I have heard mixed reviews where it is said flavour is really good but there are problems of leaking because of it being bottom airflow.
> 
> But those chimneys stand really tall and i find myself thinking is it even possible to squonk so much that you flood the chimneys?


I have one if you want to buy it to try it  
Flavour from an OL16 was better so I packed it away.
Oversquonking wasn't an issue because I had the glass window one bit bottom airflow really leaves lots of condensation on a mod.
Also for top notch flavor I ran it with dual SS fused claptons over 90W.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/17)

Christos said:


> I have one if you want to buy it to try it
> Flavour from an OL16 was better so I packed it away.
> Oversquonking wasn't an issue because I had the glass window one bit bottom airflow really leaves lots of condensation on a mod.
> Also for top notch flavor I ran it with dual SS fused claptons over 90W.



I had one which i orderd from gearbest but when it eventually arrived after 3 months i had no use for it.

Only reason i mention the Tsunami 24 on here is for other folk looking for a cheaper bf alternative.

If you could rate it here @Christos that would be awesome.

Flavour: x/10
Ease of build: x/10
Build quality: x/10


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

Back to square 1 peeps.
Please share your views.
Im looking at a Goon 22 or Petri v2 rda to run on a squonk mech mod.

The goon i can purchase a bf pin and the petri i will have to get if bf.
But that's no issue.

Which RDA do yous think? 
Obviously its all about da flava but other RDA you can vouch for are welcome with open arms.


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Back to square 1 peeps.
> Please share your views.
> Im looking at a Goon 22 or Petri v2 rda to run on a squonk mech mod.
> 
> ...


I have both bf goon and petri ... for flavour 22mm bf petri absolutely any day. Goon is awesome but I just find the petri better. Also depends what device - goon is suited for bigger builds and works wonderfully on a regulated high watts mod. For mech bfs I only use the petri tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> I have both bf goon and petri ... for flavour 22mm bf petri absolutely any day. Goon is awesome but I just find the petri better. Also depends what device - goon is suited for bigger builds and works wonderfully on a regulated high watts mod. For mech bfs I only use the petri tbh



Now if you were to BF a petri does it come with 2 510 pins so if i were ever to use it again as a normal dripper i could?


----------



## KB_314 (12/5/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> I have both bf goon and petri ... for flavour 22mm bf petri absolutely any day. Goon is awesome but I just find the petri better. Also depends what device - goon is suited for bigger builds and works wonderfully on a regulated high watts mod. For mech bfs I only use the petri tbh


@incredible_hullk did you use the off-the-shelf BF kit or did someone mod it?


----------



## Petrus (12/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Back to square 1 peeps.
> Please share your views.
> Im looking at a Goon 22 or Petri v2 rda to run on a squonk mech mod.
> 
> ...


@Clouds4Days, there is a bf kit available for the Petri


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/5/17)

KB_314 said:


> @incredible_hullk did you use the off-the-shelf BF kit or did someone mod it?


One of each @Clouds4Days ... the off the shelf kit works like a dream ... and I'm not a diy person at all


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Now if you were to BF a petri does it come with 2 510 pins so if i were ever to use it again as a normal dripper i could?


With the kit u can remove the inside base plate and put the old plate back in with the old pin and use a std rda again

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (12/5/17)

Yep you get a BF kit for the Petri V2. Did not know it existed until this post.


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

Petrus said:


> @Clouds4Days, there is a bf kit available for the Petri



Are these available locally?


----------



## KB_314 (12/5/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> With the kit u can remove the inside base plate and put the old plate back in with the old pin and use a std rda again


I'm going to grab one I think. Also not a diy person


----------



## KB_314 (12/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Are these available locally?


Don't think so but they seem to be available from a couple of int stores
https://www.intaste.de/en/alliancetech-vapor-petri-v2-rda-bottom-feeder-squonker-kit.html

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/5/17)

KB_314 said:


> I'm going to grab one I think. Also not a diy person



I had one problem with mine @KB_314 ... the circle shape of the plate wasn't perfect but a Stanley blade did the trick and smoothed it out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

KB_314 said:


> Don't think so but they seem to be available from a couple of int stores
> https://www.intaste.de/en/alliancetech-vapor-petri-v2-rda-bottom-feeder-squonker-kit.html



Damit... The wait... And €21 excl shipping


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Damit... The wait... And €21 excl shipping


That's the only issue with intaste... shipping is insane

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (12/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Damit... The wait... And €21 excl shipping


Yep it's not very cost effective. So you have to buy other stuff 
Not that it makes much difference, but when you register you will get the vat off and it becomes 17,56

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/5/17)

KB_314 said:


> Yep it's not very cost effective. So you have to buy other stuff
> Not that it makes much difference, but when you register you will get the vat off and it becomes 17,56


@KB_314 how do u register for import/export ( I presume that's what u meant)


----------



## KB_314 (12/5/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @KB_314 how do u register for import/export ( I presume that's what u meant)


You just have to use a South African address and the site will deduct the vat automatically, so when logged in, you will see the reduced price only (but with a note saying that it excludes vat)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (12/5/17)

@Clouds4Days, Intaste uses Fedex if I am not mistaken. I have ordered quite a lot from them in the past. Shipping is lightning fast.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos (12/5/17)

Whay mod @Clouds4Days ?


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

Christos said:


> Whay mod @Clouds4Days ?



Im not sure yet but either the P67 or Leppy. I will probably alternate between the two with my new RDA and the hadaly.


----------



## Christos (12/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im not sure yet but either the P67 or Leppy. I will probably alternate between the two with my new RDA and the hadaly.


You not using the snappy?


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

Christos said:


> You not using the snappy?



Sold it today.
Its more aimed at Restrictes lung hits and i prefer DL.


----------



## Christos (12/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Sold it today.
> Its more aimed at Restrictes lung hits and i prefer DL.


Ol16 is my suggested atty then but I think they have stopped producing them.
I have tried 22mm atties on reos but never enjoyed them.
I have only enjoyed 16mm atties on single 18650 mods.
I find I need a denser/warmer vape and throwing any fancy build in an atty has too slow ramp up.
The 16mm atties can use plain wire and still produce a lovely warm vape instantly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

Christos said:


> Ol16 is my suggested atty then but I think they have stopped producing them.
> I have tried 22mm atties on reos but never enjoyed them.
> I have only enjoyed 16mm atties on single 18650 mods.
> I find I need a denser/warmer vape and throwing any fancy build in an atty has too slow ramp up.
> The 16mm atties can use plain wire and still produce a lovely warm vape instantly.



So if i understand correctly if im hunting for flavour and if im gonna run a 22mm atty it best be single coil fancy build or alternatively a smaller atty that can take plain round/flat wire but in dual coil?


----------



## Christos (12/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> So if i understand correctly if im hunting for flavour and if im gonna run a 22mm atty it best be single coil fancy build or alternatively a smaller atty that can take plain round/flat wire but in dual coil?


Potentially yes.
Depends on how you like your vape.
If you like it warm then yes.
Keep in mind this is my opinion and you may not enjoy.
You want more airflow and in my mind more airflow means a cooler vape so you will need more heat from your coils. 22mm means some big builds or perhaps 24 awg duals etc.
I use 26 awg duals in an OL16 and am very happy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/17)

I use 28g duals in my OL16 on the widest airflow
It produces a lovely crisp vape. Flavour is very good
Its quite a restricted lung hit even wide open
Coolish, not too warm
I love it with the fruity menthols


----------



## Christos (12/5/17)

Silver said:


> I use 28g duals in my OL16 on the widest airflow
> It produces a lovely crisp vape. Flavour is very good
> Its quite a restricted lung hit even wide open
> Coolish, not too warm
> I love it with the fruity menthols


If you build the coils high up in line with the posts and make the wick really short you can see from one air hole to the other with the cap on. This for me increases the airflow significantly and also enhances the flavour. Just be careful not to position the coils too high to avoid a short or a melted drip tip.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/17)

Christos said:


> If you build the coils high up in line with the posts and make the wick really short you can see from one air hole to the other with the cap on. This for me increases the airflow significantly and also enhances the flavour. Just be careful not to position the coils too high to avoid a short or a melted drip tip.



Thanks @Christos - will try build higher to see what its like - but i like it how it is
Am keen on the flavour enhancement but am happy with the airflow of my current setup


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

Another thing i battle with certain RDA or tank is they dont go well with my dessert juices.
I can get basically all RDA to produce great flavour for menthol and tobacco profiles but sometimes battle with desserts (muted flavour) 
Also one reason the snappy didnt cut it for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/17)

I know the Hellfire Havoc is as rare as rocking horse crap but it just has to be mentioned in this thread because getting one has allowed me to use my P67 again... the top air flow makes it leak proof from over squonking which is an issue I suffer and one of the reasons my squonkers took a back seat. The build is a little finicky (for me anyway) and a dual coil which I normally don't like but a dual 26g build came out at 0.4Ω and the flavour and clouds are excellent.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I know the Hellfire Havoc is as rare as rocking horse crap but it just has to be mentioned in this thread because getting one has allowed me to use my P67 again... the top air flow makes it leak proof from over squonking which is an issue I suffer and one of the reasons my squonkers took a back seat. The build is a little finicky (for me anyway) and a dual coil which I normally don't like but a dual 26g build came out at 0.4Ω and the flavour and clouds are excellent.
> View attachment 94448



Now why do you have to tease me with that Uncle Rob  looks good on the P67. Im glad to see you pulled that beauty out of retirement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (13/5/17)

@Christos, at the moment I have a 22mm Odis on my SVA mod. Flavour is excellent, oversquonking can be a problem, for me anyway. I think the 16mm Odis will surely be a winner on a Reo. The OL16 surely is a winner, I still prefer my 1.5mm dual Ni80 coils in it........super fast ramp up time. I must say the 22-24mm atty's works perfectly on my 26650 squonker, there I vape with lekker dual 3mm coils, and I also enjoy faster ramp up times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (13/5/17)

@Rob Fisher, that setup you got there on your P67 surely is just perfect. This week was a sad one for me for selling on off my P67's, but I am sure @Huffapuff will look after her and enjoy every moment. My reason for selling is, every day I sit with one of my Grands in my hand. I think I am addicted to a Reo Grand and a OL16. The next group buy from Reosmods I am definitely going to get myself another Reo Grand.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus (13/5/17)

@Clouds4Days, what is your thoughts on the Icon???


----------



## Christos (13/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Another thing i battle with certain RDA or tank is they dont go well with my dessert juices.
> I can get basically all RDA to produce great flavour for menthol and tobacco profiles but sometimes battle with desserts (muted flavour)
> Also one reason the snappy didnt cut it for me.


I vape 99% desert style


----------



## Christos (13/5/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos - will try build higher to see what its like - but i like it how it is
> Am keen on the flavour enhancement but am happy with the airflow of my current setup


You can always adjust the airflow rings for less air!


----------



## Christos (13/5/17)

Petrus said:


> @Christos, at the moment I have a 22mm Odis on my SVA mod. Flavour is excellent, oversquonking can be a problem, for me anyway. I think the 16mm Odis will surely be a winner on a Reo. The OL16 surely is a winner, I still prefer my 1.5mm dual Ni80 coils in it........super fast ramp up time. I must say the 22-24mm atty's works perfectly on my 26650 squonker, there I vape with lekker dual 3mm coils, and I also enjoy faster ramp up times.


I have always found 22mm atties to be nor as flavourful without a big build.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/17)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, that setup you got there on your P67 surely is just perfect. This week was a sad one for me for selling on off my P67's, but I am sure @Huffapuff will look after her and enjoy every moment. My reason for selling is, every day I sit with one of my Grands in my hand. I think I am addicted to a Reo Grand and a OL16. The next group buy from Reosmods I am definitely going to get myself another Reo Grand.



I can identify with the love of the Grand... when I was mainly on Tropical Ice the Grand and Divo setup was my go to rig and it's probably the rig I have used most in my journey... the one atty I never could get to work was the OL16 and I bought 3 of them over time and ended up selling them each time because they didn't work for me... but I suspect that I should maybe try it again now that I'm on XXX. With all you guys singing the praises of the OL16 it drove me crazy that it never worked for me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (13/5/17)

Just confirming what others have said

Ol16 : dual 26 ni80 2.5mm 8 or 9 wrap
Hadaly : parallel 26 ni80 3mm 5 wrap

This has produced some of the most crisp, clean flavorful vape i have experienced, coming from fused Claptons, single/parallel builds offer a different experience, so responsive and crisp!! (think i finally understand what @Silver is always going on about, fancy wire feels dull & sluggish in comparison)

I feel its worth mentioning, i use 5 - 6mg in these set ups. Both atties on Leppies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (13/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Now why do you have to tease me with that Uncle Rob  looks good on the P67. Im glad to see you pulled that beauty out of retirement.



Good alternative and virtually leak proof is the Geekvape/Digiflavor Lynx RDA , flew under the radar so very underrated I think.

Will try get one soon and test it out ..... sure you can BF it as well ...


----------



## M5000 (25/5/17)

Caught this thread a bit late but not very experienced with squonking so I have also been trying stuff out.

I recently bought an Odis clone and a Mark Bugs Charm clone, both from Gearbest, and the quality is exceptional. I have had bad experiences with clones as well but I think a branded clone is safer. These were so cheap and it is the ideal way to test the atty before buying an authentic.

Still using the clone of it but the Mark Bugs Charm is one of the best attys I have ever used.

I wouldn't get a Goon for a Grand. Overall favourite for flavor, vapour, air flow and ease of use is the OL16. Get a cloud cap too. I prefer using fancy coils in regular drippers so I don't mind the small form factor. If you consider a Petri for bf, I would strongly suggest the SS version because it's taller and suits the bf setup well.

There is one good clone of every rda, so get one of each and get a feel for it before diving in. Or go for a weekend to Rob's place and try whatever you can in that short time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (25/5/17)

M5000 said:


> Caught this thread a bit late but not very experienced with squonking so I have also been trying stuff out.
> 
> I recently bought an Odis clone and a Mark Bugs Charm clone, both from Gearbest, and the quality is exceptional. I have had bad experiences with clones as well but I think a branded clone is safer. These were so cheap and it is the ideal way to test the atty before buying an authentic.
> 
> ...


That Charm sounds great. Do you have a link from where you bought it please @M5000? Could not find it on the Gearbest site.


----------



## Spydro (25/5/17)

My progression over the soon to be three years of preferring BF RDA's over all other atty types has been a wide one with lots of pitfalls. I have a hellofalotof authentic squonk RDA's, and a few clones. They vary from over hyped junk to total fails, to sort of OK maybe's to good enough for the time being, and to those that shined bright then and would still shine bright now... for my uses. My uses means with fluid dynamics I can build to for my DIY's to my personal taste in them, with at least enough air available for restricted DLH's to wide open air (or that I can alter/drill out to get it). The progression of my builds was also a part of the journey that had a huge effect on the outcome. Some single but mostly dual coils from high sub ohm 2.5mm early on to super sub ohm 3.0, 3,5, 4.0 now, and back and forth using and not using "fancy" coils. And tweaking a DIY for a specific atty also plays a part.

Some of those that are were my brightest stars... RM2, IGO-S, 2013 Cyclone, Nuppin', O-16, GP Dripper Pro, Kryten. My Hadaly's drilled out might also be included if they could squonk my VG/VG Heavy joose better. An OK runner up is the Goon LP (would love a BF CSMNT more). And there is the possibility of a new star rising on the horizon. At present the Kryten's are getting the most use. I'm tired of the vaping clutter though, so which atty's I am deciding whether to keep or not will determine which mods I will also keep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (25/5/17)

Only one.....more atty I am going to get and that is the Odis 16mm for my Reo Grand's and Mini's. So far the Odis is better than the Hadaly in my opinion for a single coil atty. Back to the Kryten, I start to use mine on a more regular basis @Spydro. But, still my best atty is my Snapdragon 1.5


----------



## M5000 (25/5/17)

@Andre here is the link which I got from my order history but it says out of stock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

